# Where to stay in San Francisco?



## twister (Jul 29, 2008)

Going out there in September for my honeymoon and was wondering if people had recommendations on where to stay?

area and hotels please.

thanks a lot. Me and my future wife appreciate it. 

t.


----------



## catrina (Jul 29, 2008)

We stayed at the Hotel Carlton, I thought it was great! It wasn't too expensive when paying in pounds.

http://www.jdvhotels.com/carlton/

They had an inclusive wine tasting hour every evening at 5, we didn't partake but if that's the sort of thing you're into I bet it's a nice added touch.

I heart San Francisco, especially when the sun is shining.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 29, 2008)

What sort of thing do you want?

Fancy hotel, B&B, quaint quirky accomodation, family run hotel. Do you wanna be in the middle of teh noise and hustle and bustle or off the ebaten track? Does it have to be SF or how about somewhere like Sausalito a boat trip across the bay away?


----------



## twister (Jul 29, 2008)

1927 said:


> What sort of thing do you want?
> 
> Fancy hotel, B&B, quaint quirky accomodation, family run hotel. Do you wanna be in the middle of teh noise and hustle and bustle or off the ebaten track? Does it have to be SF or how about somewhere like Sausalito a boat trip across the bay away?



Well we'll have a car and it'll be our honeymoon. We'll probably be in at least twice, maybe 3 times, sandwiched inbetween trips to maybe Napa Valley or Yosemite. So I guess what we're looking for is a very nice hotel that could be off the beaten track and live in a bit of luxury for one of the 'fillings' and then maybe something a bit more central but reasonably priced (still hotel though) for when we arrive and get our bearings for 3-odd days.

Sausalito's intriguing. Any hotels with view over GG bridge or GG national rec area?


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 29, 2008)

I stayed in the worst 5 star hotel ever in San Fran, but had a drink here 

http://sanfrancisco.citysearch.com/profile/882816/san_francisco_ca/top_of_the_mark.html

so could say the bar at least was good.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 29, 2008)

twister said:


> Well we'll have a car and it'll be our honeymoon. We'll probably be in at least twice, maybe 3 times, sandwiched inbetween trips to maybe Napa Valley or Yosemite. So I guess what we're looking for is a very nice hotel that could be off the beaten track and live in a bit of luxury for one of the 'fillings' and then maybe something a bit more central but reasonably priced (still hotel though) for when we arrive and get our bearings for 3-odd days.
> 
> Sausalito's intriguing. Any hotels with view over GG bridge or GG national rec area?



Quaint

http://www.sausalito.org/

Reasonable price,but I can highly recommend


----------



## twister (Aug 6, 2008)

1927 said:


> [URL="http://www.themosser.com/"]Reasonable price,but I can highly recommend



that looks nice. My other half seems to want to stay in Haight Ashbury/near the park but I've heard it's 'a bit ghetto' round there and far away from alot of places... ?


----------



## D (Aug 6, 2008)

Haight Ashbury isn't ghetto and it isn't particularly far (though not particularly close) - SF is a small city.  It is, however, full of stoned, homeless kids with dogs-on-strings, tourists, and crowded shops, and there aren't really any good restaurants in the Haight.


----------



## D (Aug 6, 2008)

twister said:


> Going out there in September for my honeymoon and was wondering if people had recommendations on where to stay?
> 
> area and hotels please.
> 
> ...



If it's honeymoon - I'd look for some place lovely in Noe Valley/Dolores Park area (there must be B&Bs) or one of the fancy pants hotels in Nob Hill perhaps...

Do you want grunge (Haight) or glamor (Nob Hill) or 'real life SF' (Noe Valley).  Also see if there's anywhere in Hayes Valley to stay perhaps and don't rule out the Castro - it's a gay theme park, but there are nice B&Bs there...

There are probably also cool places to stay in the Mission that I don't know about.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2008)

twister said:


> that looks nice. My other half seems to want to stay in Haight Ashbury/near the park but I've heard it's 'a bit ghetto' round there and far away from alot of places... ?



I've stayed there (the Mosser) on a few occasions. Ideal location for the cable car,working distance to just about everything in the centre.Lovely  restaurants nearby, faultless really.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2008)

I stayed in the hilton, which if you get an executive room with a downtown facing balcony is nice.  It's not mega expensive either.  Don't think you could call it quaint or romantic though.

The bar at the top of the mariot is very nice in a supervillain lair kind of way.  I think I went to the one yelkcub mentions too.  Not bad.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2008)

1927 said:


> I've stayed there on a few occasions. Ideal location for the cable car,working distance to just about everything in the centre.Lovely  restaurants nearby, faultless really.



depends on which bit.  It's a _really_ long street.  I stayed at the ghetto end (nearer the centre) with a friend and there were gunshots right outside one night.  There was a really good smokehouse restaurant round the corner though.

sf is a weird place though.  one block can be mega poor, the next mega rich, side by side.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2008)

Wasn't the Haight area supposed the be THE area a while back? I hear it ain't what it used to be.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Wasn't the Haight area supposed the be THE area a while back? I hear it ain't what it used to be.



It's still pretty cool.

It's got a massive record shop at the park end too.


----------



## gabi (Aug 6, 2008)

No contest. The Phoenix.

http://www.jdvhotels.com/phoenix/

Their pool parties on sunday are very cool indeed.


----------



## gabi (Aug 6, 2008)

Otherwise if its a romantic thing you're on (which i guess a honeymoon kinda is), rent a car and drive over the golden gate to Napa Valley. Plenty of lovely places there to stay.

Get a night or two in at the Phoenix tho.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2008)

twister said:


> Going out there in September for my honeymoon and was wondering if people had recommendations on where to stay?
> 
> area and hotels please.
> 
> ...



Shit. I just realised this is for your honeymoon. In that case you MUST and I mean *MUST* go for a meal at Gary Danko's. It ain't gonna be cheap, last year me and Mrs27 went and meal wine and tip was £200, but I walked out feeling like royalty and if we had been able to get a table I would have done it the next night too. It is just amazing place. I emailed the chef when we got back to say what a fantastic time we had and he replied personally to say that if we were ever in SF again I should ring him personally.

Even tho its a month or more away you'll be very lukcy to get a table now, but email them and tell them its honeymoon etc and they may well get you in. They look after you as tho you are the only people in the world and we had 6 differnt people waiting on us, can't wait to go again!!


----------



## D (Aug 6, 2008)

1927 said:


> I've stayed there (the Mosser) on a few occasions. Ideal location for the cable car,working distance to just about everything in the centre.Lovely  restaurants nearby, faultless really.



Lovely restaurants in the Haight? Pray tell.


----------



## D (Aug 6, 2008)

gabi said:


> Otherwise if its a romantic thing you're on (which i guess a honeymoon kinda is), rent a car and drive over the golden gate to Napa Valley. Plenty of lovely places there to stay.
> 
> Get a night or two in at the Phoenix tho.



Napa's a bit further than just over the GG bridge (that's Marin).

The Phoenix is a bit ... scene-y, I think.  I used to live up the street from there.  And the Tenderloin, while great in its way and formerly my home, isn't exactly SF at its most picturesque.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 6, 2008)

http://gridskipper.com/57781/the-gayest-of-the-gay-griffin-house


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2008)

D said:


> Lovely restaurants in the Haight? Pray tell.


I didnt say there were, I edited my post to clarify I what i was referring to!!


----------



## danski (Aug 7, 2008)

I stayed HERE for 2 nights
Really good location apart from being up the hill!
Dunno what it cost though as it was a gift


----------



## twister (Aug 7, 2008)

Kanda said:


> http://gridskipper.com/57781/the-gayest-of-the-gay-griffin-house



wife.

honeymoon.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 7, 2008)

I stayed in the Hotel Boheme for a week - I enjoyed it. Nice staff, very helpful, glass of sherry on the table every evening, decent restaurants nearby, very good coffee shop around the corner and to the back a bit for some caffeine jetlag timezone adjustment, right in the middle of the Italian quarter with all the Beat areas you might want if you like that sort of thing but also trams and busses into town (or you could walk; bit of a pain in the arse walking very far in SF I found).


----------



## walktome (Aug 8, 2008)

I've only stayed in a hostel in SF - probably not what you have in mind for your honeymoon.  It was in the North Beach area, which I really loved staying in. It was close to cool bookstores, Chinatown, the busses came fairly often, walking distance to the wharfs (although that was way too touristy for me...) and other areas of interest.


----------



## nick301171 (Aug 8, 2008)

I stayed in the Clift before which is near Union Square.  Full of young and trendy types and on the weekend there are queues snaking round the block of people wanting to get into the bar.  Makes you feel very 'celeb' when you flash your keycard at the door-man and get waved through.  

This was a couple of years ago mind, so it might not be such an in-spot now.


----------



## scruff (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.hotelunionsquare.com/

Very nice, great location too. I see it's had a new look. I loved getting up extra early and wondering around the deserted city streets.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 24, 2008)

gabi said:


> No contest. The Phoenix.
> 
> http://www.jdvhotels.com/phoenix/
> 
> Their pool parties on sunday are very cool indeed.



I've stayed in the phoenix with my wife. Cool hotel. It's not the best part of town. Lot of homeless people and addicts about. They won't bother you though, it bothered me that people were allowed to get so low and have no apparent place to turn, but thats a different thread.


----------



## The Straw (Aug 25, 2008)

Mr Retro said:


> I've stayed in the phoenix with my wife. Cool hotel. It's not the best part of town. Lot of homeless people and addicts about. They won't bother you though, *it bothered me that people were allowed to get so low and have no apparent place to turn,* but thats a different thread.


 It's that way in SF because they *do* have a place to turn to but won't.

The gov't there in SF is one of THE most liberal ones. They have soup kitchens and places for the folks to stay but the homeless that're out on the streets are more inclined to demand that the soup be brought to them instead of them going into a shelter- which there are many.

California has a great climate and there're people who won't leave the beach or the city streets if it means they have to live by rules of a shelter (no alcohol, no drugs, etc).


----------



## Knut (Aug 25, 2008)

We stayed here the other night.

http://www.themosser.com/

They even have a recording studio in the hotel.

And a fast new elevator. 

lol


----------

